# I am thinking of joining weight watchers



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Any of you making any changes to what you are doing for weight loss?

I know joining WW sounds funny when I've lost 60 lbs by myself. I think I want a social environment and some accountability though. I used to be an extravert a long time ago.  Maybe that is coming back around? 

And also, I want to join cross fit. They have different philosophies about food though - these 2 groups. I haven't done it b/c I didn't want to waste the money on it while I was out of town. You pay by the month. 

I don't know... seems like a good next step is to have some accountability. 



Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

OK. I've decided. I am DONE. I want this weighloss part of it to be over. SO I am gonna join cross fit and I am taking up kick boxing.  Gonna keep myself on the body bugg program for the food part.  Yea. That seems right. 

Cindyc.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, I can't be as physical as you, but I am wanting to join a nearby gym (Fusion Fitness) and am thinking about joining TOPS. I'm going to check out the gym on a Guest Pass on Friday. My brother says it's a first class facility. 
I'll let you know how it goes. 
http://www.fusion4life.com/page10/page2/page2.html


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

DoubleBee said:


> Well, I can't be as physical as you, but I am wanting to join a nearby gym (Fusion Fitness) and am thinking about joining TOPS. I'm going to check out the gym on a Guest Pass on Friday. My brother says it's a first class facility.
> I'll let you know how it goes.
> http://www.fusion4life.com/page10/page2/page2.html


That looks cool! We have a pool like that here too, run by parks and rec... with the resistance river and everything! For a minute I thought maybe you lived here! L! 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I think I like kick boxing.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Cindy- tell me about cross fit please.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.crossfit.com/

Cider,
I have only been in there once. It is pretty intense. I am told it's like P90X, based on muscle confusion to keep your calorie/fat burn really high longer. (Because muscles adapt when you do the same thing over and over again.) At least I think that's right. (Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.  They do weights, gymnastics... I forgot what else. 

Anyway... When I went in, I had to do a fitness test to see if I could join or if I had to work with them as an individual before I could join the classes. I had to do 500 m. on a rowing machine, 40 squats, 30 sit ups, 20 push ups, and 10 pull ups as quickly as possible. Took me 8 1/2 min. I passed the test, so I guess that was fast enough. 

So, next week I am supposed to go to orientation (called foundations class) for 3 days. Then I can go to the classes. The deal is that I will only go one time per week, and then they post the WODs online (Workout of the Day)... and you can do them at home. I could sign up to do it more than one day per week, but it costs more. 

That's really all I can think of... hmmm.. . Oh, and aparently they have competitions with other Cross Fit gyms even to the national level, I think, if someone makes it that far. 

Check it out.  HTH.

Cindyc.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

I stopped by the gym today and walked 1 mile on their elevated track and did 10 minutes on one of the machines before my knee started to hurt. I feel like it was a good start. 
I took the tour and the pool looks great! Can't wait to join.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You go girl!!! I will be your cheerleader!!!
Shannon


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

DoubleBee said:


> I stopped by the gym today and walked 1 mile on their elevated track and did 10 minutes on one of the machines before my knee started to hurt. I feel like it was a good start.
> I took the tour and the pool looks great! Can't wait to join.


Cool! Glad you liked it.  Great job! 

Cindyc.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank you Cindy. I'm going to look at the link you posted.
I have to do something different. I've been walking and running but it really doesn't seem to do anything for me anymore. 
I have ZERO muscle tone, can't work with my arms for very long at all, something like this might be good.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

http://library.crossfit.com/free/pdf/CFJ-trial.pdf

Here is a good ex-plainer.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

cider said:


> http://library.crossfit.com/free/pdf/CFJ-trial.pdf
> 
> Here is a good ex-plainer.


Hey thanks! I was looking for that! I had read it before, but I couldn't find it again.

cindyc.


----------



## mrswright (Jan 10, 2009)

Good job of the weight loss. I have had great success with weight watchers and then I quit smoking along with foot surgery this winter, gained 22 lbs.:nono: I needed to step on the scale something about me needs the accountablity. Went back last Monday and had first weight in last night....
down 5.8 lbs. I was shocked. But a jump start is always good.
I have been walking the dog every day 3 times a day and will be heading back to curves tomorrow.
Good Luck.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I love Weight Watchers. I had lost 60+ pounds on Adkins, but once I tried to get back to eating regular food, I gained it all back. I joined WW, and lost 48 pounds in 10 months. I have been at goal for 18 months now. I have a wonderful leader, and it really does help to get all the support from fellow members. I love that I can eat whatever I want, as long as I track it & fit it in my daily points.

Exercise is very important too. I was having a slower waight loss until I joined Curves, then I had a pretty consistant weekly loss.

Good luck--you will feel so much better, and have a lot more energy once you loose your weight.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I am on WW and in the past 4 weeks I have lost 13 pounds. It's working and I don't feel hungry all of the time. Easy to follow!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

how about ww online? the group that meets in town is the same chunky ol gals for the last few years! not the group i need. but i need something. my youngest needs to change as well, and if i did, i am betting she would too.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=360535&highlight=weight+watchers this thread gave me alot of hope. but, here's a biggie--i'm am scared to try. there, i said it. almost like i'm scared to succeed. what's with that? i soooo want to be better, i do not think i'll try for my 20's size, but dang, this is crazy, about 60lb at least overweight. 60. that is a huge number. and i hate how i feel, and even less how i look. i hate grunting to tie my shoes, and i hate how much effort it takes to do what i want to do. it hasnt' stopped me yet, but its getting close, from doing what i want to. i really don't wan to join a group in town at all, but i'd do online. of course money is tight, so if i could get it done cheap, that's best. 

seeing cindy e, wow, i want to do that! as soon as i want to curb my eating, i pig out. why??!! i want to feel powerful again.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

What I like best is about Weight Watchers, is after the first week, you're never hungry! Imagine--you dont have to count ANY fruits(fresh) and most vegetables. You eat the same thing you fix your family, perhaps you quit frying chicken-but then, you should anyway. And then--its not that you cant eat fried chicken, it just takes up a lot of your points.
The biggest reason I'm fat, is not only eating wrong things--but mostly not eating ENOUGH!! Sounds strange-but it's true.


----------

